# Best area to move to in Bristol?



## LeoanrdTheMan (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello all,


I wish to consult the urban75 oracle for ideas of best places to move to in Bristol? I have decided to leave the Big Smoke (London) and live a happier quieter life. Any suggestions???


----------



## FOSS (Jul 14, 2015)

Half of London seems to be either planning to or in the midst of moving to Bristol. It's a bit cheaper and quieter but it's a lot more limited and full of ex-London residents either forcefully or wilfully excluded. Poor Bristol, as a result of the London exodus evictions and rent rises are increasing there too. I would suggest a more original alternative...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2015)

Do you own, or plan to own a car ?

And what are your requirements ? House ? flat ?


----------



## JTG (Jul 14, 2015)

Birmingham

HTH


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 14, 2015)

I suppose moving from London to Bristol is a bit like moving from Bristol to Cornwall ...


----------



## JTG (Jul 14, 2015)

FOSS said:


> Half of London seems to be either planning to or in the midst of moving to Bristol. It's a bit cheaper and quieter but it's a lot more limited and full of ex-London residents either forcefully or wilfully excluded. Poor Bristol, as a result of the London exodus evictions and rent rises are increasing there too. I would suggest a more original alternative...


Actually yeah, this. Bog off.


----------



## Epona (Jul 15, 2015)

I hope I'd get a somewhat warmer welcome, given that half my family already live in Bristol.
Mind you, I'd be getting advice from them about where to move to rather than asking on here


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 15, 2015)

FOSS said:


> Half of London seems to be either planning to or in the midst of moving to Bristol.



Oh ya http://www.theguardian.com/money/2010/apr/24/let-move-to-totterdown-bristol


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm signed up to a French language site and their software has placed me in _*Brighton *_on the map


----------



## Geri (Jul 17, 2015)

Depends what kind of thing you are into, your age etc.


----------



## xenon (Jul 17, 2015)

I beat the rush, have been here since leaving university. Too long ago. That Guardian article makes me feel a bit sick. Artsy lefty guardian reading yoghurt weaving stuff. It is not wholly inaccurate though.

Visit a few times, go out and about get to know The place a bit first.


----------



## Supine (Jul 17, 2015)

Move anywhere in Bristol. It's all better than London


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks like a another one post wonder  ...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 18, 2015)

I like Bristol, but it's inordinately pleased with itself and that can grate.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> I like Bristol, but it's inordinately pleased with itself and that can grate.


It?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 18, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> It?



Spectacular pedantry. Bravo 

I'll rephrase. There's a fairly large group of smug middle-class blow-ins who bang on about how amazing Bristol is, and that's tiresome. Brighton suffers from the same phenomenon.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2015)

Don't it it then ffs if you mean that 5%of the city say that you mean them. Don't award them the city. Don't give them 'it'.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jul 18, 2015)

My sincere apologies.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2015)

_This press conference is over._


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 20, 2015)

ChrisFilter said:


> Spectacular pedantry. Bravo
> 
> I'll rephrase. There's a fairly large group of smug middle-class blow-ins who bang on about how amazing Bristol is, and that's tiresome. Brighton suffers from the same phenomenon.



There were people in Bristol before all the cunts from London started piling in. You'd think the place was only discovered five years ago ffs.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 21, 2015)

Im moving back to Bristol


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 10, 2015)

I might be moving to Bristol next year, GF is looking at doing a Paramedic degree and that's one of the top choices, due to not living in the UK for ooooooo about 30 years and having no credit history there (or anywhere else really) I'm looking at buying a place outright (cheap as poss) or renting. Any suggestions?


----------



## Geri (Aug 10, 2015)

What kind of area are you looking for? Near to the centre or further away? Quiet, lively, 'edgy'?


----------



## JTG (Aug 10, 2015)

Fuchs66 said:


> I might be moving to Bristol next year, GF is looking at doing a Paramedic degree and that's one of the top choices, due to not living in the UK for ooooooo about 30 years and having no credit history there (or anywhere else really) I'm looking at buying a place outright (cheap as poss) or renting. Any suggestions?


Yeah, stay away from anywhere within about two miles of town. Every single person there is absolutely ghastly


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 10, 2015)

Geri said:


> What kind of area are you looking for? Near to the centre or further away? Quiet, lively, 'edgy'?


Near the University would be good, but it's more a matter of funds, not too fussy tbh bit of life would be nice.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 10, 2015)

JTG said:


> Yeah, stay away from anywhere within about two miles of town. Every single person there is absolutely ghastly


I'll bow to your experience but probably ignore it in the end!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 10, 2015)

Fuchs66 said:


> I'm looking at buying a place outright (cheap as poss)


Sadly I hope you have a great deal of money saved ...


----------



## JTG (Aug 10, 2015)

Fuchs66 said:


> Near the University would be good, but it's more a matter of funds, not too fussy tbh bit of life would be nice.


Which one?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 10, 2015)

JTG said:


> Which one?


UWE


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 10, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> Sadly I hope you have a great deal of money saved ...


I get a relatively large wad of cash when I get kicked out of the job I have now which would be more than enough for a 2 bed terrace in the North East (another possibility is Teeside Uni) but probably not quite so good for Bristol.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 10, 2015)

The Health and Social Care Faculty is at Glenside - near Fishponds...
The sale of the nearby St Matts Campus should be OK for rental prices in Fishponds - but they sold the listed part of it to a Steiner school  so family house prices in the vicinity are due to rocket...

As to the "life" bit - I don't have much of a clue ...


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 10, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> The Health and Social Care Faculty is at Glenside - near Fishponds...
> The sale of the nearby St Matts Campus should be OK for rental prices in Fishponds - but they sold the listed part of it to a Steiner school  so family house prices in the vicinity are due to rocket...
> 
> As to the "life" bit - I don't have much of a clue ...


Bloody Steiner schools!!! 

OK it's a start, I'd rather not rent but like I said my chances of competing at the Olympics are better than my chances of getting a mortgage in UK. 

Wont be moving until summer next year so still time to explore!


----------



## JTG (Aug 10, 2015)

Fuchs66 said:


> UWE


Ah, Fishponds Poly

You'll be alright. Though I saw the 'Ponds descried as 'up and coming' by someone recently, which is frankly terrifying. If Fishponds aint safe, where is ffs?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 10, 2015)

JTG said:


> Ah, Fishponds Poly
> 
> You'll be alright. Though I saw the 'Ponds descried as 'up and coming' by someone recently, which is frankly terrifying. If Fishponds aint safe, where is ffs?


Has a good reputation for the Paramedic side of things!

"Up and coming"? Usually a bad sign!


----------



## JTG (Aug 10, 2015)

Fuchs66 said:


> Has a good reputation for the Paramedic side of things!
> 
> "Up and coming"? Usually a bad sign!


Yeah, it was in the context of Easton house prices now being too silly for normal people. Which in itself is a depressing sentence to write


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 10, 2015)

JTG said:


> Yeah, it was in the context of Easton house prices now being too silly for normal people. Which in itself is a depressing sentence to write


TBH I only started looking seriously for a place to live recently and I'm gobsmacked by prices and quality of property in UK (south of the Humber).


----------



## Geri (Aug 10, 2015)

Fishponds is definitely up and coming, there is a Grounded coffee bar there now. 

Eastville (where I live) is much cheaper than Fishponds and just a little closer to town. Two bed houses around here are about £180,000 to buy or £750 - £800 to rent. 

I'm actually a little shocked at those prices.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 10, 2015)

Geri said:


> Fishponds is definitely up and coming, there is a Grounded coffee bar there now.
> 
> Eastville (where I live) is much cheaper than Fishponds and just a little closer to town. Two bed houses around here are about £180,000 to buy or £750 - £800 to rent.
> 
> I'm actually a little shocked at those prices.


Yeah it would have to be a flat if anything there, a house is out of reach.


----------



## JTG (Aug 10, 2015)

Geri said:


> Fishponds is definitely up and coming, there is a Grounded coffee bar there now.
> 
> Eastville (where I live) is much cheaper than Fishponds and just a little closer to town. Two bed houses around here are about £180,000 to buy or £750 - £800 to rent.
> 
> I'm actually a little shocked at those prices.


We were paying £1500 for a five bed shithole on Fishponds Road.

Anyway, we need to keep schtum about Eastville or *those* people will find out about it. You know the ones.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 10, 2015)

JTG said:


> We were paying £1500 for a five bed shithole on Fishponds Road.
> 
> Anyway, we need to keep schtum about Eastville or *those* people will find out about it. You know the ones.


5 Bedrooms or just a big room with 5 beds in it?

Because I was paying that for a 4 bedroom place in The Hague not too long ago (but it was quite nice).


----------



## JTG (Aug 10, 2015)

Five actual rooms

As I say, it was a right dump mind. Mice infested etc


----------



## shambler (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm starting a teacher training course at UWE in exactly two weeks time - haven't sorted a bloody place yet

It's way more expensive than Swansea 

I don't suppose anybody knows of a cheap spare room going? Or a sublet? Anything really


----------



## whoha (Aug 26, 2015)

tinman is looking for someone to share in Bedminster.check the Bristol and southwest forum ☺


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 27, 2015)

shambler said:


> I'm starting a teacher training course at UWE in exactly two weeks time - haven't sorted a bloody place yet
> 
> *It's way more expensive than Swansea*
> 
> I don't suppose anybody knows of a cheap spare room going? Or a sublet? Anything really



I can definitely believe that (we live in Swansea).

We can be certain that even our pretty frequent visits to Bristol cost a lot less in trainfares (and even than fares-plus-cheap-hotel-crashing, very occasionally) than is the difference between Swansea and Bristol in rent. Even bigger differential in terms of mortgage etc.

Hugely frustrating thing about needing to win the lottery to afford to live in Bristol easily (slight exaggeration  ) is that cheap Swansea can be hellishly boring and happening-free, whereas everything you might want goes on in pricey Bristol. They're cities of near-identical size too

(Plus Bristol's pubs/alehouses/scrumpy outlets *seriously* kick the arse for quality choice over ours here in SA    ).


----------



## shambler (Aug 27, 2015)

whoha said:


> tinman is looking for someone to share in Bedminster.check the Bristol and southwest forum ☺



Holy coincidence batman!

Cheers for the heads up whoha - unfortunately that seems to be a little out of my price range

(tinman you capitalist pigdog!) 

William of Walworth - Swansea is a great place to live if you're renting IMO. I'm not there at the mo (back in Cardiff at mum's) but as an undergrad in Swansea you could get a room in a MASSIVE place with a sea view for ~250. I have friends i met there from London who have moved back because they loved it and can afford a proper place.

Anyhow; have contacted a bunch of spare room ads on Gumtree, to no reply yet. I'm sure something will come along


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 29, 2015)

shambler said:


> William of Walworth - Swansea is a great place to live if you're renting IMO. I'm not there at the mo (back in Cardiff at mum's) but as an undergrad in Swansea you could get a room in a MASSIVE place with a sea view for ~250. I have friends i met there from London who have moved back because they loved it and can afford a proper place.



You're right really -- cheapness has some major plusses tbf 

There's no way festivaldeb would have been able to afford to start buying her place back in 1994 if she'd been almost anywhere else -- they could hardly give houses away in certain areas of Swansea back then. And she wasn't far above skint at the time. And even now, normally-waged  people can afford both to rent and buy fairly happily in some areas of the city still. That's fairly rare ...

Still, being a selfish git, every time we visit Bristol I want to move there


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2015)

I had a funny five minutes a while back googling alternatives to my planned retirement in Brittany, and "bungalow in Swansea" returned something detached and amazingly large with an actual sea view for the price of a terraced house in good nick in my part of Bristol.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to moving back to my home town, it's been far too long.

I'll be moving in with family initially until I sort out work etc then I'll be looking to rent a place of my own probably Bedminster/Southville or Lower wells road/Totterdown, maybe even an apartment share by the river if my finances will allow.

who knows...but I can't fucking wait! Bristol I've missed you! x


----------



## oryx (Aug 31, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> , every time we visit Bristol I want to move there


I know what you mean - I am the same, especially as it's cheaper than London and my bosom buddy lives there - also my OH loves it too! 

I have been going to Bristol for decades as of my two closest friends, one is from the city, the other went to uni there.

Too far from family, though.


----------



## Whagwan (Oct 1, 2015)

I personally can't wait to sack London off and move back to Totterdown.

Just got to get that work...


----------



## teccuk (Oct 5, 2015)

Shambla.

A couple of people I know are moving to Weston or Newport. The commute is shit. But they can't afford Bristol anymore. 

Doesn't help when all these north Somerset county types and the hippies stop any houses being built.

Newport doesn't seem as bad as people seem to make it from mates' experiences.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 6, 2015)

Whagwan said:


> I personally can't wait to sack London off and move back to Totterdown.
> 
> Just got to get that work...



 I used to live in Totterdown many moons ago...I think I spent most of my time living there tripping on acid...

As soon as I get this Cottage sold I ma moving back and I am really getting impatient now.

Apart from moving in with my mother initially, I haven't a feking clue what I'm going to do in the long term, for work or for a permanent place to live. No way will i be able to afford a place of my own once the cash has been split between my ex and myself.

Even with all the uncertainty, I still can't wait to come back to my home town...


----------



## teccuk (Oct 6, 2015)

I do worry where my kids are going to live with the cost of housing going the way it is. We can't all live in a 2 bed terrace as they get older.


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 7, 2015)

teccuk said:


> Shambla.
> 
> A couple of people I know are moving to Weston or Newport. The commute is shit. But they can't afford Bristol anymore.
> 
> ...



Glad it's not just me that gets pissed off by the anti new houses types, wish they'd fuck off back to the sticks if they are so offended by new housing developments. 

The Weston commute isn't that bad I realised having gone down recently for the Banksy gig. 30 minutes and £6.60 return fare via train.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 8, 2015)

Rent prices are so ridiculous in Bristol now that my lodger and her daughter are having a total issue trying to find somewhere. The lettings agents won't even take her on despite her working full time.


----------



## Thora (Oct 8, 2015)

Bristol has got really expensive really quickly.  Houses that were on for £600pm a couple of years ago where we live are now on for around £800pm, which is way above the LHA.  In fact I don't think you can rent a 3 bed anywhere in Bristol for much under £800 now.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 8, 2015)

teccuk said:


> Shambla.
> 
> A couple of people I know are moving to Weston or Newport. The commute is shit. But they can't afford Bristol anymore.
> 
> ...


Stop any houses being built? They seem to lose every battle - 21 000 new houses have just been finally agreed/imposed across North somerset by brendan Lewis, plus a further 5000 in weston alone through the town being transferred to 'housing zone' status. All done top down of course.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 8, 2015)

Thora said:


> Bristol has got really expensive really quickly.  Houses that were on for £600pm a couple of years ago where we live are now on for around £800pm, which is way above the LHA.  In fact I don't think you can rent a 3 bed anywhere in Bristol for much under £800 now.


She (my lodger)  can pay £800 per month but the letting agents won't even take her on cos she is only on £ 20 k


----------



## Enviro (Oct 8, 2015)

I've been thinking about moving to Bristol for a while now, but by the time I can afford it it will probably be as expensive as where I am now- Brighton


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 8, 2015)

Somewhere about here Google Maps


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 8, 2015)

kalidarkone said:


> She (my lodger)  can pay £800 per month but the letting agents won't even take her on cos she is only on £ 20 k


Hey KDO , that's fucking rough. An all too familiar story, getting like that in more and more places  Peeps on basic or national average wages can't afford to rent in the places (reasonable places, not like Kensington and Chelsea) they want or need to.


----------



## teccuk (Oct 9, 2015)

BlackArab said:


> The Weston commute isn't that bad I realised having gone down recently for the Banksy gig. 30 minutes and £6.60 return fare via train.



Aye but its £10 + in the peak.



butchersapron said:


> Stop any houses being built? They seem to lose every battle - 21 000 new houses have just been finally agreed/imposed across North somerset by brendan Lewis, plus a further 5000 in weston alone through the town being transferred to 'housing zone' status. All done top down of course.



Yeah because they didn't get there act together and actually plan where they should go. 

NSC could of dealt with most if their housing in one fowl swoop if they admitted that the land between the a370 and a38 was the logical place to build. It's close enough to city centre to allow most to cycle, the 'metrobus' thing goes right through it and its low grade golf course, old hospital and landfill. Hardly pristine country side.

But its 'green belt' and NSC are scared of the rich in Long Ashton. So sod the proles and their need for housing in Bristol.

Scattered suburban shite is what you get unless you plan.


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 9, 2015)

teccuk said:


> Aye but its £10 + in the peak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and meanwhile in Bristol we have brownfield sites lying derelict like the chocolate factory in Easton, Dove Lane, St Pauls and the old Brooks factory in St Werbs, finally looking like we might see something done with the Carriageworks. The trouble with all the N. Somerset/S.Glos development is that it creates hellish traffic problems as most will still work in Bristol and commute by car. I used to work in Bradley Stoke and live in Eastville, used to be quicker cycling to work than driving or public transport due to the traffic. Was even worse if there had been any traffic accidents on the M4/M5 interchange or nearby major roads as it could disruption to a wide area of North Bristol.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2015)

teccuk said:


> Aye but its £10 + in the peak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the opposition comes from there  being brownfield sites within the proposed areas that can do it - and without the opportunistic profit seeking light regulation they get in green field areas (most now already bought up by speculators in advance of this move by Lewis). 

The people getting slagged off here are people who want HA etc housing built on brownfield sites, not hippies or poshoes. Is there some bristol snobbishness that thinks if you got south of the city it's either hippies or posh people - us normals live here too! Looking at you BA!


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 9, 2015)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Hey KDO , that's fucking rough. An all too familiar story, getting like that in more and more places  Peeps on basic or national average wages can't afford to rent in the places (reasonable places, not like Kensington and Chelsea) they want or need to.



I was extremely lucky to move into my flat in Montpelier just before Stokes Croft took off and the rents started rising. Glad I'm settled as I couldn't afford to move and very fortunate as I deal with my landlord only and no agents. The people above aren't so lucky as previous shitty tenants have made the landlord start using agency for that property.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2015)

Just burn st werburghs down and start again frankly.


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 9, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> No, the opposition comes from there  being brownfield sites within the proposed areas that can do it - and without the opportunistic profit seeking light regulation they get in green field areas (most now already bought up by speculators in advance of this move by Lewis).
> 
> The people getting slagged off here are people who want HA etc housing built on brownfield sites, not hippies or poshoes. Is there some bristol snobbishness that thinks if you got south of the city it's either hippies or posh people - us normals live here too! Looking at you BA!



I'd love to see social housing being prioritised for Bristol's brownfield site and not 'artspace' or eco homes as the local poshoes and hippies usually suggest. Boiling Wells Lane in the Werbs is gentrification at it's worst for me. Funny enough that sort of development isn't opposed...

I have lived in the south close enough to hear Ashton Gate roar which for a Gashead was pretty painful at times. I witnessed the beginnings of it's gentrification when the Tobacco Factory opened and how nobody lives in Bedminster anymore as it's either Ashton or Southville dahlings! I'm well aware there are still many of the original wc folk still present, it was like the Matrix though with two separate worlds in the same space and rarely mixing.


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 9, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Just burn st werburghs down and start again frankly.



I still remember it as a kid being multi-ethnic largely wc area now it's full of Green Capitalists.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2015)

BlackArab said:


> I'd love to see social housing being prioritised for Bristol's brownfield site and not 'artspace' or eco homes as the local poshoes and hippies usually suggest. Boiling Wells Lane in the Werbs is gentrification at it's worst for me. Funny enough that sort of development isn't opposed...
> 
> I have lived in the south close enough to hear Ashton Gate roar which for a Gashead was pretty painful at times. I witnessed the beginnings of it's gentrification when the Tobacco Factory opened and how nobody lives in Bedminster anymore as it's either Ashton or Southville dahlings! I'm well aware there are still many of the original wc folk still present, it was like the Matrix though with two separate worlds in the same space and rarely mixing.


I literally meant south of the city mate - weston, yatton, conguesbury - all thsese 21 00 new homes on greenfield sites rather than the brownfield they can work on rather than greenfield profiteering.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2015)

BlackArab said:


> I still remember it as a kid being multi-ethnic largely wc area now it's full of Green Capitalists.


Makes me sick just to get the bus through there.


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 9, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> I literally meant south of the city mate - weston, yatton, conguesbury - all thsese 21 00 new homes on greenfield sites rather than the brownfield they can work on rather than greenfield profiteering.



Ah, my mistake. I am familiar with the Bourneville Estate and many others like it in Somerset from my days as doing door-to-door sales so under no misconceptions. I have to admit it was a surprise to find places like this as I had been conditioned by society and the media to think that I had grown up in the worst area in the SW being from St Pauls. There was one in Bridgwater that we only worked on Fridays due to most people not owning a cheque book and card. Another in Taunton that eventually only I worked as no one else would go in there due to being intimidated.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2015)

BlackArab said:


> Ah, my mistake. I am familiar with the Bourneville Estate and many others like it in Somerset from my days as doing door-to-door sales so under no misconceptions. I have to admit it was a surprise to find places like this as I had been conditioned by society and the media to think that I had grown up in the worst area in the SW being from St Pauls. There was one in Bridgwater that we only worked on Fridays due to most people not owning a cheque book and card. Another in Taunton that eventually only I worked as no one else would go in there due to being intimidated.


I'm a Bournville boy (we drop the e like bridgwater) - does my head in to see people think once you're out of the city it's all phill coliins mansion 

Back to the housing though, they can easily do the 21 000 houses on brownfield - so what may appear as opposition to new houses is opposition to a form of rapacious new housing.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2015)

BlackArab said:


> Ah, my mistake. I am familiar with the Bourneville Estate and many others like it in Somerset from my days as doing door-to-door sales so under no misconceptions. I have to admit it was a surprise to find places like this as I had been conditioned by society and the media to think that I had grown up in the worst area in the SW being from St Pauls. There was one in Bridgwater that we only worked on Fridays due to most people not owning a cheque book and card. Another in Taunton that eventually only I worked as no one else would go in there due to being intimidated.


There's a poss for a wider thread on this btw - rough areas you been to in sw/surprisingly rough areas/ something like that


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 9, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> There's a poss for a wider thread on this btw - rough areas you been to in sw/surprisingly rough areas/ something like that



I could literally write a book! We covered an area from Cheltenham down to Taunton/Bridgwater and across to Swindon so probably worked most of them. Came to realise that living on rural/small town estates was far worse than the inner city because of the real lack of opportunities caused by their isolation and need for your own transport.


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 9, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> I'm a Bournville boy (we drop the e like bridgwater) - does my head in to see people think once you're out of the city it's all phill coliins mansion
> 
> Back to the housing though, they can easily do the 21 000 houses on brownfield - so what may appear as opposition to new houses is opposition to a form of rapacious new housing.



Is it true London gangs are trying to move into WSM these days, keep hearing rumours?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2015)

BlackArab said:


> Is it true London gangs are trying to move into WSM these days, keep hearing rumours?


Seen nothing, brum lads running stuff right now.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2015)

BlackArab said:


> I could literally write a book! We covered an area from Cheltenham down to Taunton/Bridgwater and across to Swindon so probably worked most of them. Came to realise that living on rural/small town estates was far worse than the inner city because of the real lack of opportunities caused by their isolation and need for your own transport.


Transport is a key thing - the bus that used to go from the bournville to weston hospital has just been axed. So sick people on the bournville have to pay to get into town then pay to get a bus back the same way to a place a mile away from them. More people on that estate are sick than elsewhere and they're least able to pay to get to the place.


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 9, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Seen nothing, brum lads running stuff right now.



That makes more sense and might even explain the riot vans outside Dismaland for the Run the Jewels gig.


----------



## teccuk (Oct 10, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> No, the opposition comes from there  being brownfield sites within the proposed areas that can do it - and without the opportunistic profit seeking light regulation they get in green field areas (most now already bought up by speculators in advance of this move by Lewis).
> 
> The people getting slagged off here are people who want HA etc housing built on brownfield sites, not hippies or poshoes. Is there some bristol snobbishness that thinks if you got south of the city it's either hippies or posh people - us normals live here too! Looking at you BA!



If the brownfield land argument was true that would be brilliant, but the 4 Bristols council's reckon they need 85K houses until 2030, there's never 85Ks worth of browfield land. England has tonnes of the stuff, but not where the pressure is, there's tons in Hartlepool or Preston, but not much in the South or SE. There are these things so dull you'll cry, called Strategic Housing Land Assessments where they go around and find brownfield land and estimate how much housing you can put on it all, and its not enough. The examples above, Frys etc are good examples of how hard it is to build on these sites, its takes ages, the land is poisoned, English Heritage get in the way, etc, etc, etc. 

I live in one of those little towns in NS thats going to get smacked with houses, it sucks, but i want my kids to get somewhere and at somepoint i want a house with more than 5 rooms, it has to happen even if it sucks. 

Also... brum ganags in W-s-M... bloody hell.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 15, 2015)

wtf is a brum ganag? and what is it doing in Weston Super Mare?


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 15, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> wtf is a brum ganag?


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 17, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> wtf is a brum ganag? and what is it doing in Weston Super Mare?



Typo, it should have been gang. Inner city gangs often set up operations in other towns to sell drugs. 

I was really tempted to offer up an elaborate story about it being a Malaysian style curry popular in the Midlands but didn't want to be cruel.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 17, 2015)

BlackArab said:


> Typo, it should have been gang. Inner city gangs often set up operations in other towns to sell drugs.
> 
> I was really tempted to offer up an elaborate story about it being a Malaysian style curry popular in the Midlands but didn't want to be cruel.


----------

